# Πέρασε από καποιο...



## webskate101

Να μια πρόταση που βρήκα σ' ένα βιβλίο. Προκείται την εποχή της Κατοχής και τις πολιτικές δράσεις αυτής της εποχής. Λέει πως -

"Πολλοί άμθρωποι των τέχνων και του πνεύματος είχαν περάσει από την Αριστερά, το ΕΑΜ, στα χρόνια της Κατοχής."

Μπερδεύομαι για το τι ακριβώς σημαίνει το "είχαν περάσει από" εδώ. Δεν νομίζω πως σημαίνει πως "πολλοί ανθώποι έφυγαν από τα Αριστερά". Αντί νομίζω πως σημαίνει κάτι που μοιάζει με την εκφράση "πέρασα από το γραφείο του" ("I dropped by his office"). Δηλαδή σημαίνει πως πολλοί ανθρώποι συμμετέχαν για λίγο στην Αριστερά σ' αυτά τα χρόνια και ίσως μετά έπαψαν τη σχέση τους. Στα αγγλικά θα το μεταφράσω σαν -

"Many artistic and spiritual people had been involved with the Left during the years of the Occupation."

Αναρωριέμαι αν έχω δίκιο;

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Andrious

"Many artistic and spiritual people were members of the Communist Party of Greece (ΚΚΕ - it was the major, if not the only, left party during the occupation in World War II) and the National Liberation Front (EAM) during the years of the Occupation."


----------



## shawnee

"Involved with" is good. I would suggest 'aligned with' .......


----------



## cougr

I'd say that a word for word translation is quite adequate in this case. Eg:  _είχαν περάσει από την Αριστερά_: _had passed through the Left_.


----------



## webskate101

Όλους σας ευχαριστώ για τις απάντησείς σας!!

Also, specifically, I'd like to understand if the way this sentence is phrased carries the implication or suggestion that these people's involvement with the Left was temporary. In English, Cougr's translation has that implication, but the others (including mine) don't so much. I think a phrase like πέρασα από το γραφείο του suggests that I made a brief visit to his office on my way somewhere else. Am I right?


----------



## Andrious

Well, when you say "πέρασα απ' το γραφείο του/ σπίτι του/ μαγαζί", it means that you made a brief visit indeed. When you say "πέρασε απ' την Αριστερά/ τη Λίβερπουλ/ τους καταδρομείς", it means that he/she "served" there for a while (a few years, for example).


----------



## webskate101

Thanks Andrious, that's very helpful!


----------



## Αγγελος

"άνθρωποι του πνεύματος" are NOT "spiritual people", they are just intellectuals.
"πέρασαν από την Αριστερά" is stronger than "flirted with the Left". "got involved with the Left" or even "joined the ranks of the Left" is much closer to the intended meaning. But you are quite right in that there is a strong suggestion that this was only one stage of their intellectual evolution and that they later moved on.


----------



## webskate101

Ευχαριστώ, Άγγελε, για τη διορθώση σου για το "άνθρωποι του πνεύματος". Αναρωτιόμουν αν αυτή δεν ήταν τη σωστή μετάφραση. Είναι πιο κατάλληλη με το νόημα του κειμένου.


----------

